# Pig eyed?



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Leroy has something funky going on with his eyes. I think he might have a sight problem, but my professor wont let the vet look at him for a while yet. Something about his eyes just dont look right. Maybe he is a little pig eyed? Maybe they are off set? I just dont know, what do you think?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't see it. Does he act like he has vision problems?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes he does at times. He has a big issue with people coming towards him and touching him. Also he will walk up to something, then jump as if he didnt see it. The teachers agree that his eyes dont look quite right.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

How old is he?


----------



## Tulula81 (Oct 11, 2010)

Are you referring to his left eye? I have no idea what it could be but it seems as if either his eye is slightly bulged in the socket or his "brow bone" area is large which makes his eye look a bit off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

He is two
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yup, I see it. Then when I read he is only 2, I was shocked. The areas sunken in above his eyes belong to an older horse, not a young'un. Unfortunately, I have no idea what it might be though. 

Visions tests for horses are rather limited. Basically the vet can only tell you if he can see or not, and if his peripheral vision is limited. There is no test to check for visual accuity in horses. Still needs to be looked into though. Something is going on there, IMO.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think what everyone is seeing is just his slightly atypical skull shape. He's not deeply recessed above the eyes--maybe more than the typical two-year-old, is all, but that can also just be a matter of bone structure, tiredness, or dehydration. His eyes are perhaps set broad and hooded, but the most _that_ should affect is maybe a slightly lesser angle of vision that the average horse (slightly bigger blind spots). If he does have any vision problems, it's coming from his internal eye anatomy, not the head as you see it.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Is it your horse? Or a school horse? If its your horse, why can a professor decide whether the vet can see him or not? If he is your horse, then get a vet to check out his eye, both for your worries and if it is an eye issue, they need to be taken care of and not let go.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't see it either (from these photos). Pig Eyed horses usually can see just fine (and this horse is not pig eyed). They just look odd because their eyes seem small for the size of the yead.

OTOH there are eye diseases and dysfunctions which may affect this horse. You may need a vet or even a specialist if you believe he is not seeing correctly.

Take a look at this:
http://www.equineeyevet.com/Eye_Diseases.html


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

He is not my horse, i am training him for someone through the university. The professors and barn managers agree that his eyes do not look right. I am going to have the university vet take a look at him. I dont think they will do much for him besides a basic sight test unless the owner wants it looked at further.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Are you talking about his actual eye ball? 

If not, one of my boarders had a four year old mare with a very flat "forehead". Her eyes were sunken in like his, conformationally, and I think her vision was a little less well rounded than the others since her eyes were simply set in farther. Between her set "deeper into her head" eyes and her pink nose I always told her she looked like a piglet  If that helps.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

We have figured it out. His eyes are un-even, the right eye is lower than his left. Which would explain alot about his personality.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

The dip above the eye is very common in Saddlebreds? Is that what you mean?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

No his actual eye is set lower than the other eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

